
Volatiles Are Miscompiled, and What to Do about It (2008) [pdf] - luu
https://www.cs.utah.edu/~regehr/papers/emsoft08-preprint.pdf
======
caf
It'd certainly be an interesting exercise to re-run the analysis and see
whether there's been regression in this area in the intervening time period.

------
barbegal
From 2008 so mostly not relevant if using up to date compilers

~~~
MaxBarraclough
The paper says that 2 of the 3 bugs they reported were quickly fixed, but that
the remaining one (in GCC) was not fixed at the time of writing.

Wonder if it's since been fixed.

